# Oveheating and Fan Problem (URGENT!)



## mody_008 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have 01 Maxima that I took to the shop to change its radiator yesterday because it was leaking. After the mechanic changed the radiator he told me that the fans are not working, and the A/C is not blowing cold air anymore. I am very positive that the fan and the A/C were working the same day I took it to the shop and I never had any problem with my A/C.

After checking the car, the mechanic told me that he needs to change the ECU because it is not giving single to the fans which cost about $500!! He checked the fuse, and the thermostat and they are ok!

What's driving me crazy is that the fan and the A/C were working fine and never had any problem with them!!

Any suggestions? and how should I handle the matter with the shop to know who caused the problem?

Thanks,


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Sounds like he's trying to screw you. Check that the fans are plugged in. If that fails then check the relays next to the battery. I find it hard to believe that both fans dont work and "arent receiving a signal to come on" as they are on 2 different circuits.


----------

